# Facemasks-warning



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

Yesterday at about 5pm I discoved the reason why I always wear a faceshield while turning on the lathe.

I was spindle turning a piece of unknown wood and I stopped to check my progress and I saw a small crack. I looked down the endgrain to see how far it went a d decided I'd probobly just turn it out.
A few minutes later a great big piece of it came flying off and hit my straight in the face.










turns out that little crack actually went all the way through
That probobly would have broken my nose if I had not been wearing my facemask

WEAR YOUR FACEMASKS!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow that's scary, glad your alright.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank God for safety equipment


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

i really need one, i have turned a lot of cracked wood 'n heavily lopsided pieces, and had some scares but thankfully no pieces big enough to do any damage…knock on wood! lol


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Whew!! I am just beginning to look seriously at turning and I am taking all of these warnings seriously. Thank you for putting out the word. It's a word I will sure pay attention to.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

All safety procedures pay off eventually. I remember a 480 volt motor starter that blew up when I powered it up about 20 years ago, but since I always power things up with my left hand standing to the side looking away, no big deal )


----------

